# Subscribing to a topic doesnt work



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm subscribed to some topics on the forum, but when there is a reply, I dont get a mail.
I'm subscribed to it, and its a Immediate notification.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm tracking this topic now. Can you reply so I can see if I'm getting an email or not?


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 2, 2008)

Word up, homie.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 2, 2008)

test reply :|


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

I fixed the mail server, queued emails are all being sent now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: hmm, emails are reported as "sent" but I havent received any.
looking into it


THERE! FIXED!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't received any mails yet from the subscribed topics...


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

Now you should, but for new messages only.
I just fixed the mail server, but the old emails were all lost.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, okay, tnx for the info, help and quick responding!


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 2, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Now you should, but for new messages only.
> I just fixed the mail server, but the old emails were all lost.



Yeah because I didn't get any email notifications with the PMs you sent me yesterday about my username change, no I hope I do get some


----------



## Satangel (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive received a mail of a subscribed topic today, so it works here


----------



## Rayder (Mar 8, 2008)

I started a new cheat thread here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77646

I set it to email me whenever someone replies, then went to My Controls and changed the method to immediate notification.   Two people have replied, but I never received any emails.


----------

